# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا هواتف فوكسكون تخطط لإنتاج هواتف iPhone الراقية في الهند وتقليل إعتمادها على المصانع الصينية

## mohamed73

فوكسكون هي واحدة من أكبر الشركات المصنعة للأجهزة على هذا الكوكب، فهي  أشرفت على تصنيع العديد من الأجهزة للعديد من الشركات، بما في ذلك تصنيع  عدة أجيال من iPhone لشركة آبل. أما وقد قلنا ذلك، فيبدو أن شركة فوكسكون  تتطلع لجلب بعض أعمال التصنيع إلى الهند. ووفقا لتقرير جديد صدر اليوم،  فيبدو أن شركة فوكسكون تتطلع لتصنيع هواتف iPhone في الهند لأن شركة آبل  تريد تقليل إعتمادها على المصانع المتواجدة في الصين. أعرب العديد من المحللين عن مخاوفهم حول إمكانية أن ترتفع أسعار iPhone  لتبلغ مستويات قياسية في السنوات المقبلة في حالة إذا فرضت الحكومة  الأمريكية التعريفات الجمركية على الأجهزة المستوردة من الصين بسبب الحرب  التجارية بين الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والصين. وكانت إحدى الطرق الممكنة  لتجنب رفع الأسعار بسبب التعريفات الجمركية هي نقل عملية الإنتاج إلى خارج  الصين. أفادت صحيفة وول ستريت جورنال الأمريكية أن شركة فوكسكون تفكر في إنتاج  هواتف iPhone في الهند بسبب سعي آبل الحثيث لتقليل إعتمادها على المصانع  المتواجدة في الصين. وإقترح تقرير في الشهر الماضي أن شركة فوكسكون ستقوم  بإستثمار 214 مليون دولار أمريكي لإنشاء مصنع في الهند. وتضيف الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]وول  ستريت جورنال الأمريكية أن كبار المسؤولين التنفيذيين في شركة فوكسكون،  وربما حتى الرئيس Terry Gou، يخططون لزيارة الهند بعد بضعة أشهر لمناقشة  الخطط مع المسؤولين المحليين. قد تفكر فوكسكون في إنتاج الطرازات الراقية  من iPhone في البلاد. وتنتج شركة Wistron، وهي شريك آخر من شركاء آبل،  حاليًا كل من iPhone SE و iPhone 6S في الهند. قد يخدم قرار فوكسكون المتمثل في نقل عمليات إنتاج iPhone إلى الهند  غرضًا آخر أيضًا. وكما تعلمون على الأرجح، تفرض الهند ضرائب كبيرة على  الأجهزة المستوردة إلى البلاد، وبالتالي صناعة هواتف iPhone الراقية في  الهند سيتيح لشركة آبل خفض أسعار هواتفها الذكية هناك لحصد المزيد من  المبيعات ورفع قدرتها التنافسية في ثاني أكبر بلد مستهلك للهواتف الذكية في  العالم بعد الصين.

----------

